# Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot



## goover (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo, kann mir jemand Erfahrung mitteilen, vielleicht Stärken und Schwächen. Evtl. auch einen Gebrauchtpreis, so in etwa....?


Danke


----------



## tmx (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Gebraucht sind die HB SI Geräte kaum erhältlich, zumindest nach meinen Beobachtungen bei EBay. Zum Gerät selbst kann ich leider nichts beitragen, ausser dass das Display mir persönlich zu klein wäre.


----------



## volkerm (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Dann schau Dir mal den Aufpreis für die nächst größere Kategorie an.


----------



## tmx (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Tja, den kenne ich und musste daher leider auch in den sauren Apfel beißen..


----------



## volkerm (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Man kommt auch mit dem 7er klar, muss man halt näher ran.


----------



## Bauer (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Das Display vom 798 SI muss keinen Vergleich scheuen.
Ich nutze ein HDS 7 und ein 798 SI. Im Vergleich hat das HDS 7 das größere Display, aber auf dem 798 SI erkennt man trotzdem mehr, weil es viel klarer und schärfer darstellt. Das merkt man besonders, wenn man die Plotter-Funktion nutzt.


----------



## goover (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Hi, dass ist doch schon was.... Ich habe gerade zugeschlagen. Sind die immer Portabel, oder kostet das Kit extra? Bei meinem ist auch eine Geberstange und co dabei....

Danke schon mal für die vielen Antworten und ONs...


----------



## volkerm (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Ich weiss ja nicht, welch ein Boot Du hast.
Diese Portabel- Bastelkästen halte ich aber für Spielzeug.
Den Geber klaut keiner, da die Lumpen nicht wissen, was so etwas wert ist.
Das Gerät kann man ja ohnhin mit einem Griff ausbauen.
Also- Festeinbau- ausser bei Leihbooten.
Schreib mir mal eine PN wg. des Preises.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## pike33 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Hallo, ist das 798ci si eigentlich nur für motorbetriebene Boote geeignet (bei konstanter Geschwindigkeit) oder bekomme ich auch gute si Bilder beim Rudern ??|kopfkrat


----------



## volkerm (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Geht blendend!


----------



## pike33 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

danke, das hilft mir weiter


----------



## tmx (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Ja, das kann ich auch bestätigen. Wichtig ist nur, dass man einigermaßen geraden Fahrbahnen schafft


----------



## Bonsai1 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Hallo,
habe eure Berichte mit interesse verfolgt.Habe auch ein Humminbird 798ci SI mit dem ich keine probleme habe.Ein Freund von mir hat jedoch probleme mit seinem 798ci HD SI.Es gibt bestimmte stellen in unserem Stammgewaesser wo die Tiefenangabe des Geraetes nicht funktioniert,das macht sich bemerkbar indem die Tiefe permanent schwankt.Sobald es einen Tiefenunterschied von ca. einem meter gibt faengt das Geraet an zu spinnen,das heisst das das Geraet im sekundentakt andere Tiefen von null bis zehn meter zeigt.Vielleicht kann ja einer von euch weiterhelfen?Wir sind mit unserem Latein am Ende#c.

MfG
Bonsai1


----------



## volkerm (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Hallo Bonsai,

ich habe das ci si.
Bisher keinerlei Probleme.
Sorry, soll sich Dein Kumpel doch mal an den Verkäufer wenden?
Oder er soll mal in einschlägigen US- Boards googeln.
Da sind ein paar Geräte mehr als hier unterwegs.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## tmx (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Es ist sehr schwierig eine Ferndiadnose zu stellen, weil die Ursache an mehreren Komponenten liegen kann. Wenn machbar, würde ich das Gerät an einem anderen Geber testen


----------



## Bonsai1 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Hallo Volkerma,Hallo tmx
Vielen Dank fuer die schnellen Antworten

Das Geraet wurde schon 2 mal eingeschickt.Beim ersten mal wurde das Geraet getauscht.Ohne Erfolg.Beim 2 mal wurden Geraet und Geber ausgetauscht,auch dieses war ohne Erfolg.Bekomme das Geraet auf meinem Boot auch nicht zum Laufen.Sobald eine groessere Tiefenaenderung stattfindet springt die Tiefenanzeige,dieses wird weniger wenn der Untergrund wieder gleichmaessiger wird.Es gab auch schon Gespraeche mit dem Generalimporteur fuer Deutschland der uns auch nicht weiterhelfen konnte.Die Version des Geraetes die ich habe funktioniert bestens.Habe das 798ci SI ohne HD aber daran kann es doch nicht liegen oder?
MFG
Bonsai1


----------



## volkerm (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Hallo Bonsai,

warum sollte bei der HD- Version kein Fehler vorliegen?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## sundangler (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Ich habe mir das 798er bei Echolote Schlageter geholt zusammen mit den Navionics Gold Karten und nehme an der nächsten Onlineschulung teil. Die brauche ich dringend denn die unzähligen Funktionen erschlagen ein förmlich.


----------



## tmx (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

@Bonsai1: Das hört sich an als ob das Gerät auf deinem Boot gestört wäre. Ich hatte schon mal ähnliches bei 2 Echos beobachtet. Wenn das Gerät bereits zwei Mal getauscht wurde, ist es m.E. unwahrscheinlich ( aber natürlich nicht unmöglich) dass es am Gerät liegt. Ich würde das Gerät an einem anderen Boot mit und ohne Motorlauf testen und zwar von einer externen Stromversorgung. Vorher würde ich das gleiche in deinem Boot ausprobieren. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher der Fehler liegt nicht am Gerät. Berichte darüber..


----------



## Bonsai1 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Hi tmx,
Habe das Geraet meines Kumpels auf meinem Boot getestet.Stromquelle war extern.Bin einmal mit Aussenborder und einmal mit Bugmotor gefahren.In beiden faellen war der Geger am Heck meines Bootes mit einer Geberstange befesigt und beide male war das Ergebnis gleich.Anfang naechster woche will unser Geraetehaendler das Lot testen.Wenn dieses passiert ist werde ich wieder berichten.

Hi Sundangler,
mich wuerde interessieren ob sich die Sache mit der online Schulung lohnt,bitte berichte darueber

MfG
Bonsai1


----------



## sundangler (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Werde ich machen. ich kann so oft wie ich will dran teilnehmen da ich das Gerät bei ihm gekauft habe und somit die Schulungen kostenlos sind.


----------



## sundangler (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Heute Abend bin ich zum erstenmal mit dem neuen Boot und Echolot raus. Bis jetzt bin ich noch total enttäuscht was das Ding mir anzeigt. Das der Geber falsch angebaut ist schließe ich erstmal aus da es eine Firma gemacht hat.

Hiermal 2 Screenshots


----------



## Heiko112 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Erster Verdacht       
6,2 knoten zu schnell.

Zweiter Verdacht     
Fehlerquelle im Strom. Wenn ich mein E-Motor dabei laufen habe sieht mein Bild ähnlich aus. Habe das Problem gelöst durch eine zweite Batterie.

Dritter Verdacht.
Und den würde ich als erstes Nachgehen. Auch wenn es eine Fachfirma angebaut hat das Ergebniss können die nicht vorraussagen, hier ist probieren angesagt.


----------



## sundangler (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Hallo

Also zum ersten Verdacht kann ich nur sagen das es noch fast zu langsam ist. Laut Anleitung ist wohl optimale Geschwindigkeit irgendwas bei 13-14km/h. Dazu kommt das zumindest das "normale" Sonar hinhauen sollte. Wenn ich 15kn fahre und im Fahrwasser bin dann zeigt er mir 0,4m an bei einer Tiefe von ca 6 meter.

Zum zweiten Verdacht muss ich sagen das ich an Board 2 70ah Batterien habe. Eine zum starten des Motors und die andere ist nur für die Verbraucher.

Zum dritten Verdacht, meinst du damit die Neigung des Gebers mal verändern?


----------



## volkerm (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Moin,

kurze Zwischenfrage:
Was bedeutet der Zusatz "HD"?
Ich habe das ci si, selbst angebaut, und nie ein Problem gehabt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## sundangler (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Das hier habe ich gekauft. Ich weiß nur das es die 2011´er Version ist. Es gibt wohl auch eine 2009 bzw 2010´er Version. Wo der Unterschied ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Hast du die Wasserart richtig eingestellt und den erweiterten Modus angestellt?


----------



## sundangler (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Wasserart? Wo findet man das denn? Der erweiterte Modus ist an. Morgen fahr ich nochmal raus um in 3 Meter zu testen. Dann soll ich den Herrn Schlageter anrufen. Also an der Netzspannung kann es nicht liegen da es auch bei Motorstillstand genauso ist. Herrn Schlageters Idee war es unter anderen das es eventuell an der Verbraucherbatterie liegen könnte da sie ja an der Lichtmaschine des Motors angeschlossen ist. Aber wie gesagt das hat ja dann nicht mehr damit zutun wenn der Motor aus ist. Dazu kommt das ich ein sehr hochwertiges Trennrelais habe wo zwischen Starter und Verbraucherbatterie geschaltet wird.


----------



## volkerm (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Leute, bitte,

man kauft sich ein recht teures Echolot, und muss erst tausend Feinheiten machen, damit das funktioniert?
Da stimmt doch was nicht!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## 17033rabe (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Hallo,

habe kein Humminbird, kann so auch nicht auf die speziellen Einstellungen eingehen.
Ich denke an der Stromversorgung liegt es nicht, da gibt es dann wohl andere Störimpulse auf den Bildschirm.
Wenn ich mal gute Bilder von diesen Geräten gesehen habe, sind diese meist bei geringeren Geschwindigkeiten gemacht worden. In der Regel lagen diese so bei 5km/h.
Auch halte ich den Entfernungsbereich bei 2,4 m Wassertiefe für relativ hoch. Versuche mal diesen klein zu wählen und dann nach und nach zu erhöhen. 
Mit der Verstärkung und Empfindlichkeit kann man auch spielen. Ist wie beim Computer, keine Angst, kaputtmachen kann man nichts.
Die Montage des Gebers nimmt eine sehr wichtige Rolle ein. Da kann auch ein "Fachmann" viel falschmachen. Gehe einfach mal auf Internetseiten, wie man einen Geber anmontiert und du kannst sofort erkennen ob Fehler bei der Montage gemacht wurden oder nicht.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Bonsai1 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem unser Haendler das Lot noch mal getestet hat und sich keine Besserung zeigte hat dieser das Geraet zurueckgenommen und zum Generalimporteur zurueckgeschickt.Mein Kumpel hat sein Geld zurueckbekommen.Ich habe keine Erklaerung dafuer das die Echolote nicht funktionierten.Mein 798ci SI,gekauft in 2010 funktioniert einwandfrei.Bin gespannt ob der Importeur zu dieser Sache Stellung bezieht oder ob es halt einfach nur Pech war.
Viele Gruesse
Bonsai1


----------



## sundangler (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Heute war ich draußen und hab bissel rumgespielt. Die Neigung des gebers ist definitiv noch nicht in Ordnung weil ich Schraubenluftblasen ständig sehe. Da muß ich wohl die Tage mal ins Wasser mit Taucherbrille  und Imbusschlüssel. Für Feinjustierung am Gerät wollte ich Herrn Schlageter am Handy erreichen aber leider ohne Erfolg. Egal dafür das nächstemal bestimmt.

Zu der Onlineschulung gestern!
Ich kann jedem die Schulung empfehlen der ein neues Gerät mit modernster Technik hat. Es werden schon einige feine Futures erklärt was das eine oder andere Gerät hat. Gestern waren mit Großer Mehrheit fast nur Humminbird-User vertreten.

Ich habe heute mal ein Video mitaufgezeichnet wo man noch knapp ein Wrack unter der Ziegelgrabenbrücke in Stralsund sieht und dann auf der rechten Seite die Spundwand der Volkswerft Stralsund. Kann sich jeder mit der HumViewer Software anschauen. Recht unspektakulär. Ich muss wie gesagt das Gerät noch feinjustieren.









Und hier das File für Humviewer


----------



## volkerm (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Hallo Marco,

langsam wird es doch...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## tmx (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*



sundangler schrieb:


> Laut Anleitung ist wohl optimale Geschwindigkeit irgendwas bei 13-14km/h. verändern?



Vergiss die Anleitung. Um gute Bilder zu bekommen ist langsames Fahren angesagt. Zwischen 3 und 5kmh liegt die Wahrheit. Schau dir mal die Screenshots im Netz von guten Darstellungen an, dann wirst Du schnell feststellen was Sache ist.. Und nicht vergessen die Mph auf Km/h umzurechnen


----------



## hatje1 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Ich war heute mit dem 798ci im Hamburger Hafen: 





Was die Leute nicht alles Wegwerfen: Versunkenes Boot im Hamburger Hafen (Travehafen). Helle linke Seite ist die Steinpackung. Die helle Linie rechts unten ist ein Ponton. Bei 8 und 16m auf der rechten Seite sieht man Spuren einer Schute im Schlick. 





Fische sind über dem Schatten eines Geröllhaufens (Hamburger Hafen) zu sehen. Auf der rechten Seite zwischen 12 und 18m vom Boot entfernt. 

Bin bis jetzt mit dem Gerät zufrieden. 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## sundangler (18. August 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

So ihr Besitzer des 798er Gerätes. Was soll ich euch sagen. Das Gerät schwimmt und ist komplett wasserdicht. Mann hab ich ein Dusel. Ich hatte das Echolot auf meiner Persenning abgelegt und ich Holzkopf baute die Persenning meines Bootes ab und vergaß das das Echolot noch auf dem Dach liegt. Es fiel im hohen Bogen ins Hafenbecken. Der Deckel löste sich und sank sofort aber das Echolot schwam oben. Ich sofort Kescher raus und das Teil wieder an Board gehieft. Kurz abgetrocknet und Funktionstest super bestanden. Habe mir heute telefonisch bei Schlageter für 19,- Doppelmark einen neuen Deckel geordert. :m


----------



## grutti (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Humminbird 798ci HD SI Combo Echolot*

Ich habe das Gerät jetzt die zweite Saison. Es war am Anfang etwas kompliziert,aber dank der Online Schulung durch Schlageter möchte ich es nicht mehr missen.

Gruß Willi


----------

